# Knees cracking Why?



## python3d (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi There
been a Martial arts practitioner for some time.. lately i have been noticing my knees crack every time i get up from a chair or just squat to pick things up.. 
Any reason to why this is happening?
How serious is this?
any ways (vitamins, food, movements )to prevent this or stop this from happening?

in advance thank you for your time and advice!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 5, 2013)

Popping of joints (technically called crepitus), unless accompanied by pain before and after, is generally nothing to worry about. It's just fluids moving around in the joint spaces.
Tons of things cause the popping to be more noticeable, even something as common as a change in the barometric pressure. 
Again, it's generally nothing to worry about.


----------



## harlan (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry. Disagree. It's just about the first sign of arthritis as well (personal experience). Be proactive, get it checked out.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 5, 2013)

harlan said:


> Sorry. Disagree. It's just about the first sign of arthritis as well (personal experience). Be proactive, get it checked out.



Not without pain, it isn't.


----------



## harlan (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry, the onset of arthritis in my body/knees did not include pain. Popping. Then stiffness. Then swelling. Then pain.
But, I'm speaking as non-professional.


----------



## python3d (Apr 5, 2013)

thank you sir.. luckily there has been no pain.


----------



## python3d (Apr 5, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Popping of joints (technically called crepitus), unless accompanied by pain before and after, is generally nothing to worry about. It's just fluids moving around in the joint spaces.
> Tons of things cause the popping to be more noticeable, even something as common as a change in the barometric pressure.
> Again, it's generally nothing to worry about.



thanks for your response.. So far no pain associated with it...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2013)

I get this a lot too.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 5, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I get this a lot too.



In your case, it's because you're so old. Aren't you like 143 now?


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2013)

python3d said:


> Hi There
> been a Martial arts practitioner for some time.. lately i have been noticing my knees crack every time i get up from a chair or just squat to pick things up..
> Any reason to why this is happening?
> How serious is this?
> ...



The fluid around the joints is a form of inflammation.  Diet can help a lot...specifically, chosing foods that are high in anti-inflammatory properties and avoiding foods that are high in inflammatory properties. Self magazine has an excellent calculator that shows inflammatory/anti-inflammatory foods: http://nutritiondata.self.com.


Personally?  I cut out processed food, all grains including corn, most dairy and most soy.  I added pastured beef/eggs and a lot more veggies.  Verdict?  My joints don't creak anymore.  That means they creak less at 44 than they did at 34 (or 29...).   Your mileage may vary...my mileage has been damn good if I may say so myself. :asian:


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 5, 2013)

Just an observation...  Lots of people are sharing well intentioned advice; you'll have to judge its worth for yourself.  But you may want to actually discuss this with someone with like an MD or DC after their name, in person, so that they can actually check whether there's a deeper problem.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 5, 2013)

Carol said:


> The fluid around the joints is a form of inflammation.



The popping is from air bubbles forming (and popping) in the synovial fluid. It lubricates the joint and you most certainly do not want to get rid of it.


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> The popping is from air bubbles forming (and popping) in the synovial fluid. It lubricates the joint and you most certainly do not want to get rid of it.



Thanks for the correction :asian:

My knees still creak less at 44 than they did at 34 (or 29...).   Your mileage may  vary...and you are responsible for you own body and care.  Personally my mileage has been damn good...that and $2.50 gets you coffee at Dunkin Donuts.  I'll still take it.


----------



## Tgace (Apr 5, 2013)

My knees have always cracked. Unless you have pain or range of motion issues I wouldn't worry too much about it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 6, 2013)

I think getting old may have something to do with it (speaking as an ophthalmologist).  I've noted the almost daily addition of a new creak, pop, or pain.  I do agree that you should have it checked early on to make sure there isn't something more serious occurring. Dirty Dog is correct.  The synovial fluid is the natural lubricant of joints and you want that in there. When joints move in certain ways it can create negative pressure across the joint space and you get a brief vacuum bubble that can pop as the joint returns to natural alignment.  If the knees check out as stable and you have no pain you're probably good to go. If you continue to practice MA you can expect some degree of arthritis in joints that get overstressed and then you will hurt. You will. You will. But where would the fun in life be if we gave up every wonderful thing just because it might not be perfectly benign. As an aside, some recommend choindroitin sulfate supplements.  I take them and I have no idea if they are helping.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 6, 2013)

What's your thoughts on a grinding feeling in my right knee.  Doesn't hurt just feels different and makes a loud noise only when walking up steps


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 6, 2013)

Grinding is more likely to be inflammatory or degenerative - bursitis, tendonitis, arthritis... though those all typically have pain as well.

I'd do some anti-inflammatories as a start, and if it didn't quickly resolve then I'd go get it checked.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 6, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> Dirty Dog is correct.



Crap. I've got to stop doing that. This was supposed to be my week to be wrong about everything...


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 6, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Crap. I've got to stop doing that. This was supposed to be my week to be wrong about everything...



Sorry to disappoint you. And as much as it pains me to say it; I find I rarely disagree with you on things medical.  As to the pain while walking up steps and the grinding. That sounds suspicious for degeneration of the cartilaginous surfaces of the joint, particularly the patella (knee cap) which is stressed most by the weight bearing while stepping up. I would definitely have that evaluated.


----------



## python3d (Apr 8, 2013)

Carol said:


> The fluid around the joints is a form of inflammation.  Diet can help a lot...specifically, chosing foods that are high in anti-inflammatory properties and avoiding foods that are high in inflammatory properties. Self magazine has an excellent calculator that shows inflammatory/anti-inflammatory foods: http://nutritiondata.self.com.
> 
> 
> Personally?  I cut out processed food, all grains including corn, most dairy and most soy.  I added pastured beef/eggs and a lot more veggies.  Verdict?  My joints don't creak anymore.  That means they creak less at 44 than they did at 34 (or 29...).   Your mileage may vary...my mileage has been damn good if I may say so myself. :asian:



thank you i will look into adding more veggies...


----------



## python3d (Apr 8, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> I think getting old may have something to do with it (speaking as an ophthalmologist).  I've noted the almost daily addition of a new creak, pop, or pain.  I do agree that you should have it checked early on to make sure there isn't something more serious occurring. Dirty Dog is correct.  The synovial fluid is the natural lubricant of joints and you want that in there. When joints move in certain ways it can create negative pressure across the joint space and you get a brief vacuum bubble that can pop as the joint returns to natural alignment.  If the knees check out as stable and you have no pain you're probably good to go. If you continue to practice MA you can expect some degree of arthritis in joints that get overstressed and then you will hurt. You will. You will. But where would the fun in life be if we gave up every wonderful thing just because it might not be perfectly benign. As an aside, some recommend choindroitin sulfate supplements.  I take them and I have no idea if they are helping.



Well said thanks


----------



## python3d (Apr 8, 2013)

THANK FOR ALL YOUR POSTS.. IT DEFINITELY HELPEs


----------

